# Golf course cigars. What's the best??



## Grand Slam (Mar 28, 2011)

I know a few of you play golf on here that may be able to help me and a few that smoke cigars that can do the same. I have a few outtings with some buddies on a few annual golf trips coming up and would like to enjoy a few "gars" on the course.
My main goal is to have one that will last, taste fair, and not get me all buzzed up. The beverages will take care of that. 
Any suggestions??

Thanks,

GS


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

I like the Romeo y Julieta  Cedros deluxe#3, but that's just me...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 28, 2011)

I like to find these really well... last long not too hard on the wallet and are a great tasting ceegar ifin you ask me...

http://www.famous-smoke.com/arturo+fuente+curly+head+deluxe+cigars/item+7233


you can often find rejects at some shops and get them for less than half that also...


----------



## Nitro (Mar 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I like the Romeo y Julieta  Cedros deluxe#3, but that's just me...



Nice choice. 

I also like Punch Maduros Rothchilds - the 50 ringers (on the rare occasion that I have one )

Outstanding smoke...


----------



## golffreak (Mar 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I like the Romeo y Julieta  Cedros deluxe#3, but that's just me...



We have some customers that smoke those. Puts out a nice aroma too.


----------



## LKennamer (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ditto on the Curly Heads*

That's as good a 'cheap' cigar as you'll find.  I have personally enjoyed the Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 in both natural and maduro wrappers of late.  They usually run about $7 where I buy mine, but I have seen them less than $6 before.  They are especially smooth if you have time to let them sit in the humidor for a couple of months before you light them up.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you have time order online.  I like cigar's international.  I am a perdomo and rocky patel fan.  The perdomo habano is a great smoke as is the lot 23.  On the rocky patel I really like the vintage 1990 and 1992.  

This would be a good buy IMO:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/...ASST15-2&stext=perdomo samplerperdomo sampler

or go for the works for $35 bucks and get 5 cigars, a travel humidor, a cutter and a lighter.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-PT2

Or you could by a sampler and get some different stuff to try.  For a long smoke you can buy a larger cigar, man typing about this has me ready for a smoke, I guess I'm going to fire one up ... sizes explained here:

http://cigars.about.com/od/sizesshapes/a/0060703.htm


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 28, 2011)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway

If you want a short-ish smoke, go with the Short Story.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Mar 28, 2011)

dang i will stick with my Swisher sweets...


----------



## maker4life (Mar 28, 2011)

I like these .

http://www.bestcigarprices.com/ciga...macanudo-thames-cafe-tubes-cigar/226-9444.htm


----------



## drhunter1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I like the Romeo y Julieta  Cedros deluxe#3, but that's just me...


----------



## jmar28 (Mar 28, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> dang i will stick with my Swisher sweets...



x2 but with black & mild...... $.95 at the local gas station


----------



## rshunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Hoyo de Monterrey Excaliber #3 double maduro or something milder like Ashton aged maduro #40


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 28, 2011)

Peach Optimo


----------



## jeshoffstall (Mar 28, 2011)

Try an Olivia serie G, great mild flavor.  The robusto is good hour smoke for about $5

Regardless, hit up cigar bid.com for some deals


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

jeshoffstall said:


> Try an Olivia serie G, great mild flavor.  The robusto is good hour smoke for about $5
> 
> Regardless, hit up cigar bid.com for some deals



The Oliva G is a good smoke anytime, but especially for the golf course.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 28, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> dang i will stick with my Swisher sweets...



That or Black and Milds....I am already stinking up the course so why should I stink it up more with a high dollar cigar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> That or Black and Milds....I am already stinking up the course so why should I stink it up more with a high dollar cigar.



High dollar!!! 

I must have missed where someone recommended a Davidoff


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> High dollar!!!
> 
> I must have missed where someone recommended a Davidoff



No...I meant I ain't spending the extra forty cents for a pack of Garcia & Vega

Actually I just hire a Cuban to ride in the cart and roll us a fresh one for every hole.

Serious note.....if you want a good cigar cheap go to Ybor City in Tampa. Alot of old time Cubans rolling Cuban gars, from what I understand it is really not the tobacco but how it it rolled and made that makes the difference.

Another good place is in Tarpon Springs which is Greek but I think has some Cuban influence into making cigars.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 28, 2011)

although smoking had nothing to do with my jaw cancer, I'll never light up again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Swamprat said:


> No...I meant I ain't spending the extra forty cents for a pack of Garcia & Vega
> 
> Actually I just hire a Cuban to ride in the cart and roll us a fresh one for every hole.
> 
> ...



I've been there, and you are correct. Great cigars are still made there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2011)

Philly Blunts....


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

get yourself a sampler package from one of the on-line companies.They offer 2 of each cigar and allow you to try them at a decent price.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like Montecristo's.


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I like Montecristo's.



x2

Romeo y Juliet has some great cigars and so does Cohiba.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 29, 2011)

honestly, GS, if you have to ask then anything you buy at your local smoke shop will be good.  The differences in cigars are pretty subtle and you'd have to smoke a lot of them to really start to develop "favorites."

Just remember that lighter colors tend to be milder than darker colors.  If you think you'd probably prefer milder cigars, go with Macanudo.  AF's, RyJ and La Gloria Cubana's are medium bodied while Hoyo de Monterrey and Montecristo are fairly full.

Of course, each manufacturer has different sizes and styles which might be more or less full.  Don't be shy if you go into a shop, ask the guy for help.  Chances are he knows a lot about them.


----------



## Grand Slam (Mar 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you have time order online.  I like cigar's international.  I am a perdomo and rocky patel fan.  The perdomo habano is a great smoke as is the lot 23.  On the rocky patel I really like the vintage 1990 and 1992.
> 
> This would be a good buy IMO:
> 
> ...



Lots of help and from everyone. I think I'm going to try the Rocky Patels. I spoke with a buddy of mine that is a pro at cigars on the golf course although he sux at golf. He too recommended the Rocky Patel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Lots of help and from everyone. I think I'm going to try the Rocky Patels. I spoke with a buddy of mine that is a pro at cigars on the golf course although he sux at golf. He too recommended the Rocky Patel.



If you want to smoke one I'm sure you can find a smoke shop around and buy one.  The place I go to in Atlanta is the Highland Cigar Company and I know they have Rocky Patels.  Also, I prefer a punch to a cut on a cigar except on a torpedo which I never cut more then 1/2" opening.  Just a cleaner smoke IMO.  What do you guys like?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2011)

Rocky Patel  is my "go to" smoke,...but my local shop has boxes of hand rolled "seconds" for about $6.00 that are outstanding smokes, no rings and sometimes the wrappers are marred, otherwise excellent smokes.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 29, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Philly Blunts....



Yeah, those seem to be really popular around here.

I keep reading about them in the police report.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 29, 2011)

Just pick whatever goes best with silly looking pants.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Lots of help and from everyone. I think I'm going to try the Rocky Patels. I spoke with a buddy of mine that is a pro at cigars on the golf course although he sux at golf. He too recommended the Rocky Patel.



If he smoked a better stogie maybe his game would be better!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he smoked a better stogie maybe his game would be better!!



seriously... I've never even heard of Rocky Patel.

Sounds like a Pakistani cigar...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> seriously... I've never even heard of Rocky Patel.
> 
> Sounds like a Pakistani cigar...



I've met him at a promo release, nice enough guy, I just don't like his cigar's. La Flor makes a nice camaroon smoke that is good for the course.

Advice: get yourself one of those cigar holder golf tees or a holder that hangs on your bag. DO NOT set it down on the green or fairway. Too many chemicals used on a golf course that do bad things to you after you've put a stogie on the ground and back in your mouth. Same advice goes for fellas that like holding their tees in their mouth after they've been used.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> seriously... I've never even heard of Rocky Patel.
> 
> Sounds like a Pakistani cigar...



http://www.rockypatel.com/html/1990vintage.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

If you wanna feel totally relaxed and feel absolutely no pain get yourself a La Flor Dominca double ligero 700. The closest thing to illegal contraban you can buy over the counter..


----------



## Grand Slam (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wanna feel totally relaxed and feel absolutely no pain get yourself a La Flor Dominca double ligero 700. The closest thing to illegal contraban you can buy over the counter..



May pick one of those up. Or I could take a loritab and shotgun a beer ala my avatar. 
Seriously, I'll try one and let you know how it goes. If I fire a 90 I'm gonna be po'd.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> May pick one of those up. Or I could take a loritab and shotgun a beer ala my avatar.
> Seriously, I'll try one and let you know how it goes. If I fire a 90 I'm gonna be po'd.



most folks around here would be buying drinks for the whole bar if they could fire a 90...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is this going to develop into a sports forum golf outing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wanna feel totally relaxed and feel absolutely no pain get yourself a La Flor Dominca double ligero 700. The closest thing to illegal contraban you can buy over the counter..





I quit smokin` over three years ago, but that right there sounds temptin`!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I quit smokin` over three years ago, but that right there sounds temptin`!



The only stogie I ever had that was close to it was a Cuban Cohiba, back in the early 90's before they lost their wrapper crop. I wouldn't give you a plug nickle for a new Cuban Cohiba, they're just not as good as they were back then.


----------



## Grand Slam (Mar 30, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> most folks around here would be buying drinks for the whole bar if they could fire a 90...



Trust me, I've fired my fair share of them in my David Duval/Baker-Finch type slump I've been in the past several years. Finally battled out of it. Depending on the day it can be a smooth 75 or a grinding/Corey Pavin type 86.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Trust me, I've fired my fair share of them in my David Duval/Baker-Finch type slump I've been in the past several years. Finally battled out of it. Depending on the day it can be a smooth 75 or a grinding/Corey Pavin type 86.



I regularly play in the 70's. It get's much warmer than that and I'd rather be at the beach...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only stogie I ever had that was close to it was a Cuban Cohiba, back in the early 90's before they lost their wrapper crop. I wouldn't give you a plug nickle for a new Cuban Cohiba, they're just not as good as they were back then.



cubans arent what they used to be.

all of the good cuban families got the heck out of there and now make the best cigars in DR, Honduras, et al.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> Trust me, I've fired my fair share of them in my David Duval/Baker-Finch type slump I've been in the past several years. Finally battled out of it. Depending on the day it can be a smooth 75 or a grinding/Corey Pavin type 86.



I long for the old days when breaking 80 was a very real possibility.  Only did it a time or two, but was consistently 81-82.  Now, playing twice a year, its typically about 10 strokes higher.  Touch around the greens is non-existent.  

Oh well, I can catch fish with the best of them.


----------



## Grand Slam (Mar 30, 2011)

I play mostly in the spring and summer and don't usually touch a stick September to the end of February. I get fired up this time of year with "Da Masters" right around the corner.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 3, 2011)

Romeo Y Julieta Churchill size. Can't go wrong!


----------



## Dub (Apr 10, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> I play mostly in the spring and summer and don't usually touch a stick September to the end of February. I get fired up this time of year with "Da Masters" right around the corner.



I know exactly what you mean.  The Master's gets my golf blood pumping like nothing other than the Ryder Cup.  I really enjoy the game and have not been able to play since September due to ankle surgery and pending knee surgery.  Football injuries from long ago haunting me!!!

My favorite Master's memory is from several years back, a year after moving down here.  I was able to have my father go with me and we had a buddy, who caddied there, take us around and really detail the course and especially the rub of the greens.  

Dad was overwhelmed.  It was a dream realized and I'm extremely grateful for the experience.







As far as routine golf goes, nothing better than getting together with you pards and playing a few rounds.  A couple of cold ones on the range for swing lube and keep sipping on the suds throughout the round.....fun stuff.  Side bets make it even better. 

This summer's vacation will have me buying a few real Cubans and enjoying them while we are there.  I think I'll start with a real Cohiba and then go from there.  Corona's and fine local tequilla.....cigars.....bikinis......



Sugar HillDawg said:


> Romeo Y Julieta Churchill size. Can't go wrong!



Excellent avatar.

I really miss Stevie. 

In my junior year of college a buddy and I were making plans to see him on tour that year.  We'd been front row at Joe Satriani that year.  It was a great debate we had....technical brilliance and energy of Satch vs. the pure soul and funk of Stevie.

We missed the show because SRV departed this earth too soon.

I dated a girl who made me play the Vaughn Bros disc every time she came over.....Fun times.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 10, 2011)

Great  thread!!!!!!!!!! I rarely smoke a Stogie anymore. I am headed to WA State next month for a Merriams turkey hunt with my best friend........ may be just the occasion to splurge on a couple good uns...


----------



## Nitro (Apr 10, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> although smoking had nothing to do with my jaw cancer, I'll never light up again.



Dang it man.... I hope you are healthy now... I cant imagine..

God Bless..


----------



## HBC4570 (Apr 10, 2011)

i'm with nitram. perdomo lot 23.excellent. best if you can sock
them away in in your humidor for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## x-mark (Apr 10, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Nice choice.
> 
> I also like Punch Maduros Rothchilds - the 50 ringers (on the rare occasion that I have one )
> 
> Outstanding smoke...





My personal favorite.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 18, 2011)

Got on that Rocky Patel this past Friday and it was very tasty. Lasted about 8 holes for me. Bud Light and a Rocky Patel is a match made in heaven for the course.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 18, 2011)

8  holes?  That's making it last...  Did you need a roach clip to get the last bit of goodness out of it before you burned your fingers?


----------



## golffreak (Apr 18, 2011)

FYI---Golf courses would much rather see someone smoking a cigar than a cigarette. When someone disposes of a cigar on the tee box,  the tee box mower just cuts it into mulch. A cigarette filter turns into a white flower -looking remain. And that is the only reason that we sell cigars but no cigarettes at our course.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 20, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 8  holes?  That's making it last...  Did you need a roach clip to get the last bit of goodness out of it before you burned your fingers?


I slow rolled it. We played in a scramble. But yeah, I about needed a clip to finish it off.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 20, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> I slow rolled it. We played in a scramble. But yeah, I about needed a clip to finish it off.



eh, its too hot by the time it gets down that far.  the best part is the first inch and a half or so.  if you have to take the label off to keep smoking, you've gone too far


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 20, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> eh, its too hot by the time it gets down that far.  the best part is the first inch and a half or so.  if you have to take the label off to keep smoking, you've gone too far



depends on how good the cigar is....

I've had a couple that I've smoked well past the label and did not get hot and the draw remained smooth the entire length of the cigar.

Quality and proper humidity make a big difference.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive smoked plenty that drew fine but how was it not hot at the label?  The flame is only 1/2" in front of your lips...  That doesn't have anything to do with the quality of the smoke, IMO.


----------



## a-mc (Apr 20, 2011)

Don Kiki white or brown label, my friend ordered a sampler pack and we liked those two the best so we ordered a bundle of each and split them.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 20, 2011)

Everything I've ever read about the proper way to smoke fine cigars says to stop smoking well before getting to the ring .


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 21, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Ive smoked plenty that drew fine but how was it not hot at the label?  The flame is only 1/2" in front of your lips...  That doesn't have anything to do with the quality of the smoke, IMO.



Has to do with how tightly they are rolled....I think.

They were a box of Romeo & Julieta cuban's that I picked up in Europe on a trip.  Smoked them all the day I bought them so that I wouldn't worry about smuggling them back into the US.


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I probably smoked it a little far down, but the BL's were flowing and interfering with my logical thought process. I'll keep it at the label next time and will chew it like my Great Uncle used to do back in the day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 22, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Has to do with how tightly they are rolled....I think.
> 
> They were a box of Romeo & Julieta cuban's that I picked up in Europe on a trip.  Smoked them all the day I bought them so that I wouldn't worry about smuggling them back into the US.



haha... sounds like a serious buzz to me.  good smoke though.  my FIL has a box of Cuban RyJ's.


----------

